# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Konflikti Kine - Japoni per ishujt Sen-kaku

## the admiral

Mijëra kinezë demonstruan sot para ambasadës japoneze në Pekin, të zemëruar nga veprimet e Tokios që pretendon se ka kontrollin e një grupi ishuj të debatueshëm në detin e Kinës Lindore.

Policia e izoloi kompleksin e ambasadës japoneze dhe u përlesh me demonstruesit, të cilët thërrisnin dhe valëvisinin flamuj kinezë. Qindra të tjerë protestuan në qytete të tjera kineze, mes njoftimeve për ushtrimin e dhunës ndaj bizneseve japoneze.

Protestat në Kinë janë shkallëzuar që nga e marta, kur Japonia tha se i kishte blerë ishujt nga një pronar privat. Kina thotë se blerja nuk është bërë në përputhje me ligjet dhe pretendon se ishujt, e njohur si Diao-yu në Kinë dhe si Sen-kaku në Japoni, janë territor kinez. 

Ndërkohë, Sekretari amerikan i Mbrotjes Leon Panetta që fillon sot një vizitë në rajon, tha se është i shqetësuar  se mosmarrëveshjet territoriale në rajonin e Azi-Paqësorit rrezikojnë të rezultojnë në një konflikt  që mund të përhapet.

http://www.zeriamerikes.com/content/...t/1509069.html

----------


## Sayan2003

Japonia dhe Kina kane aq shume marreveshje Ekonomike me njera-tjetren sa e ben te paperfillshme futjen ne konflikt per keta ishuj.

Populli sigurisht nuk i shikon keta elemente ndaj dhe protestojne.

----------


## the admiral

Mardheniet tregtare mes dy kolloseve aziatike jane ne rrezik. Disa kompani japoneze ne kine kane nderprere aktivitetin e tyre ne Kine. Nder ta jane edhe Panasonic dhe Canon qe kane mbyllur perkohesisht ne disa qytete kineze pasi jane sulmuar nga protestuesit dhe kane pesuar deme.

Nderkohe qe eshte bere e ditur qe Kina ka nisur plto 1000 anije peshkimi ne drejtim te ishujve.
Ishujt jane te pabanuar por nder ta eshte zbuluar nje sasi e konsiderueshme gazi dhe nafte. Gjithashtu kane nje faune shume me te pasur se ishujt e tjere ne ate rajon.

----------


## Darius

> Japonia dhe Kina kane aq shume marreveshje Ekonomike me njera-tjetren sa e ben te paperfillshme futjen ne konflikt per keta ishuj.


Ata jane futur ne konflikt dhe gjerat po pershkallezohen dite mbas dite. Edhe protestat ne Kine ndaj japonezeve nuk jane thjesht spontane por te mireorganizuara dhe me aprovimin e qeverise (duket qe nga pasiviteti i policise).

----------


## the admiral

ja vendndodhja e ishujve ne fjale.

----------


## Qyfyre

Do i ndajne copa copa besoj

----------


## ATMAN

> ja vendndodhja e ishujve ne fjale.


sipas fotos mendoj se i takojne tajvanit se ndodhet me afer

----------


## illyrian rex

> sipas fotos mendoj se i takojne tajvanit se ndodhet me afer


Edhe Tajvani ka pretendime per ata ishuj. 

Nje lufte e mundshme do te perfshinte Kinen, Japonine, Tajvanin...e ndoshta edhe dy Korete.

----------


## ATMAN

> Edhe Tajvani ka pretendime per ata ishuj.



per momentin vetem kina japonia dhe koreja jugut kane pretendime per keto ishuj te pa banuar , arsyeja eshte se aty ka rezerva te medha me pasuri nentokesore dhe nenujore energjitike

----------


## xhori

> sipas fotos mendoj se i takojne tajvanit se ndodhet me afer


 po tajvani kujt i takon?

----------


## illyrian rex

> per momentin vetem kina japonia dhe koreja jugut kane pretendime per keto ishuj te pa banuar , arsyeja eshte se aty ka rezerva te medha me pasuri nentokesore dhe nenujore energjitike


Tajvani eshte pretendenti kryesor i ishujve. Nese Kina dhe Tajvani kane arritur ndonje pajtueshmeri ne mes tyre, eshte pikerisht qeshtja e ketyre ishujve, te cilat edhe vet Kina i konsideron si pjese te Tajvanit. Ndersa, nese ti do te thuash se Tajvani eshte pjese e Kines dhe rrjedhimisht edhe ishujt jane pjese te Kines...ai eshte problem me i gjere.

----------


## the admiral

> sipas fotos mendoj se i takojne tajvanit se ndodhet me afer


kujt??? taivani si shtet njihet nga shume pak vende. 
me shume shtete njohin kosoven se taivanin.

----------


## ATMAN

> po tajvani kujt i takon?


tajvani eshte nje ishull rebel i shkeputur nga kina ne vitin 1945(aleat me usa) ,por qe kina nuk pranon ta pranoje si shtet te pavarur dhe e konsideron si ishull rebel dhe pjese te pandare te kines 

eshte nje histori e hapur qe akoma nuk eshte mbyllur perfundimisht

----------


## Darius

Keto me poshte jane disa pamje nga demonstrata anti Japoni ne Kine

----------


## Qyfyre

Qenka ber nami ne Kine

----------


## xhori

> tajvani eshte nje ishull rebel i shkeputur nga kina ne vitin 1945(aleat me usa) ,por qe kina nuk pranon ta pranoje si shtet te pavarur dhe e konsideron si ishull rebel dhe pjese te pandare te kines 
> 
> eshte nje histori e hapur qe akoma nuk eshte mbyllur perfundimisht


 dmth    jane  te kines

----------


## the admiral

situata po vazhdon e perkeqesohet... honda, nissan, mazda kane bere te ditur se do nderpresin prodhimin per 4 dite ne disa ndermarrje kineze.
gjithashtu qenka problem vdekja e ambasadorit japonez ne kine... ai ka vdekur dje ne nje spital ne tokio pasi eshte gjetur pertoke ne nje rruge te kryeqytetit japonez.
arsyet nuk dihen akoma.

----------


## niku-nyc

Keto tema duhen bashkuar ne nje teme te madhe per ishujt, sic quhet "zyrtarisht", _Mosmarreveshjet territoriale në Detin e Kines Jugore_


Kjo zone e botes mund te jet "Lindja e Mesme e re", vecse se ndodhet me ishuj ne det.

----------


## the admiral



----------


## Darius

Rreth 1 mije anije peshkimi kineze jane nisur drejt ishujve  Diaoyu ose Senkaku te kontrolluara nga Japonia. Edhe me pare ka patur ferkime midis anijeve te peshkimit kineze dhe ato te patrullave japoneze por asnjehere me pare nuk ka patur nje numer kaq te madh anijesh drejt ishujve.



Ky akt qe vjen fill mbas protestave te mireorganizuara ne Kine ndaj Japonise, eshte nje tjeter hap drejt konfliktimit qe dy shtetet po kalojne me njeri tjetrin. Kina duket qarte qe eshte e vendosur te mos leshoje pe kete rradhe por dhe Japonia duket e vendosur te ruaje kontrollin e saj mbi keto ishuj.

----------

